# MW2 - 10th Prestige Lobby (Xbox 360 or PS3)



## chrisalv14

Hosting a 10th prestige Lobby for Modern warfare 2, unlock all titles, emblems (including  10th emblem) and weapons.
PM if interested .

Thannkkks


----------



## Jimbob_Ladyman

saweeet!! add me.. PSN: Gadation


----------



## chrisalv14

Jimbob_Ladyman said:


> saweeet!! add me.. PSN: Gadation



ok but please PM me because i dont have a headset for my PS it broke


----------



## Jimbob_Ladyman

is chrisalv14 your psn?
sorry im new to this and kinda dont know how to PM (fail)


----------



## Cuddles

Can i join ya, i made this account here just now for this. My name is xX1Cuddles1Xx i'm good at cod i just want 10th prestige faster to impress friends, so please add and in me ill be on a lot soon.


----------



## Cuddles

and PM is private message


----------



## Cuddles

yea chrisalv it would help if you gave us your name


----------



## eaz

add me (xbox360) GT: LeGiTxLiFE


----------



## ScottALot

Xbox 360: SC0TT A L0T (those are zeroes for O's)

Thanks man!!


----------



## Glliw

This is lame.


----------



## PR_Ninja_Fish911

chrisalv14 said:


> Hosting a 10th prestige Lobby for Modern warfare 2, unlock all titles, emblems (including  10th emblem) and weapons.
> PM if interested .
> 
> Thannkkks



add me im interrested my psn id is the same as this id(PR_Ninja_Fish911) u can pm me and i hav a mic to so i can tlk to. ill give hs too from 100-150 but ill give them too u after i get 10th prestige.


----------



## superskatekid

hi man plz add me on ps3:superskatekid
and wen will you will you host the lobby?
thanks again =)


----------



## superskatekid

And i will give you as much headshots as you want so plz reply and add me 
thanks


----------



## massahwahl

So you host a lobby to assist crappy players get to 10th prestige even though they will still suck? Isnt this called cheating?


----------



## chrisalv14

superskatekid said:


> hi man plz add me on ps3:superskatekid
> and wen will you will you host the lobby?
> thanks again =)



Hey man in hosting like everyday. I do it for Paypal only (£10 or $25)
thanks.


----------



## chrisalv14

ukulele_ninja said:


> So you host a lobby to assist crappy players get to 10th prestige even though they will still suck? Isnt this called cheating?



Hey man well it is boosting but i host a modded lobby to allow players to get A LOT of XP when killing me. Enough to prestige. People still do this and its a lot quicker. Also, good way to impress ya friends


----------



## massahwahl

chrisalv14 said:


> Hey man well it is boosting but i host a modded lobby to allow players to get A LOT of XP when killing me. Enough to prestige. People still do this and its a lot quicker. Also, good way to impress ya friends



Wouldnt it be cooler to impress your friends by getting to prestige 10 by actually playing the game? Not only that but isnt it also against the game rules to host modded servers for the ps3 and 360?


----------



## tlarkin

I am pretty sure hacking is not allowed here, let alone solicitation of illegal acts, _id est_ offering to hack a game for money.


----------



## massahwahl

I already reported it. For pure lameness and the obvious violation of forum policy.


----------



## epidemik

As stated, this is a violation of the rules here. Please read http://www.computerforum.com/52038-forum-rules.html before posting again. Posts about these modded lobbies have been closed before. Any posts like this in the future (by anyone) will result in an infraction.


----------

